# I think my gar is almost dead :(



## garfreak526 (Aug 15, 2009)

So yesterday I saw my gar and I noticed it was swimming upsidown. I thought maybe he was just acting funny. I got home (after school) and he was bent in a V shape and still swimming upsidown. I assumed he was dead, but since it was late I didn't take him out.
Sooooo today I went back to take it out and I noticed that it was still breathing and fins were still moving. So it still is bent in a V, swimming uspidown...but its alive...
My camera is broken so I can't take a pic but I think it might be swim bladder disease or a parasite. How/Is it possible to fix it?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Sorry to here that . To be honest I think its likely meds would do more harm than good on such a sick fish. Best you can do is make sure the water is clean ( check ammonia, nitrites and nitrates) and give him some peace and quiet. If you decide there is no hope you might decide to euthanize him. It could be swim bladder or dropsy. Fish TB also causes a curved spine but I dont think it comes on suddenly.


----------

